# Sighting in Rifle



## dodgertown (Apr 12, 2010)

So, I used to take my rifle up to the Bountiful Gun Range and the Lakeview Gun Club had a building there that had the Zeromatic machine that they used to sight in your rifles. Well, apparently they are no longer associated with that gun range, so I am wondering if there are any other ranges that have similar machines, and or someone at the ranges that can do this for you? Thanks!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I believe Lee Kay range in SLC has a silimar machine. Give them a call.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

You don't do this yourself?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Lee Kay in SLC has some people that charge a fee to zero your rifle @ 
100yds. They get pretty dang busy this time of year with all the muzzle loader guys zeroing their adjustable zoom scopes so I'd recommend early on a weekday if at all possible.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

When did Bountiful stop using the zeromatic? They just built a new building to house it and was working great last year, did it up and disappear?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Prop your gun up tight with sandbags, crosshairs on the dead center of the target. Shoot 1 shot at the target. Reset the rifle again with the crosshairs dead on the center of the target. Now without moving the gun, adjust the crosshairs over onto the hole of the previous shot. If you want to be X" high in the final adjustment, move the crosshairs directly over the hole by X amount. Fire a 2nd test shot, and it should be right on.

Personally, anyone that shoots a gun only twice and goes hunting should be slapped, even more so in the case of using a machine to fire the gun for those two shots.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Too bad they don't have a buck-o-matic machine that will shoot your deer for you after the zeromatic sights in your rifle.---------SS


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Too bad they don't have a buck-o-matic machine that will shoot your deer for you after the zeromatic sights in your rifle.---------SS


I thought that's what the CWMU program was! :grin:


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Prop your gun up tight with sandbags, crosshairs on the dead center of the target. Shoot 1 shot at the target. Reset the rifle again with the crosshairs dead on the center of the target. Now without moving the gun, adjust the crosshairs over onto the hole of the previous shot. If you want to be X" high in the final adjustment, move the crosshairs directly over the hole by X amount. Fire a 2nd test shot, and it should be right on.
> 
> Personally, anyone that shoots a gun only twice and goes hunting should be slapped, even more so in the case of using a machine to fire the gun for those two shots.
> 
> -DallanC


Don't you have to move the crosshairs below the target (previous hole) by X" in order to actually be above the bullseye by said amount?

This method works out well, I actually helped a friend this weekend and we used this method to get him in the general area on paper that he wanted to be.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

muddydogs said:


> You don't do this yourself?


That's what I was wondering.

I love sighting in my rifles. It gives me an opportunity to get to know the quirks of my rifle and to get a feel for the recoil, eye relief, and trigger pull.

Plus, an hour at the range beats the heck out of an hour at the office!



DallanC said:


> Personally, anyone that shoots a gun only twice and goes hunting should be slapped, even more so in the case of using a machine to fire the gun for those two shots.


I feel the same Dallan. If you have a gun that you aren't familiar with, then it is a great gun for a vice in a controlled environment. But the argument can also be made that a person wants to know that the rifle is zero'd to eliminate the human factor and then they can work on their own skills to ensure they are shooting accurately (breathing, sight picture, ranging, coriolis effect, wasps in your shirt, dog peeing on your leg, etc).

I just don't really have much sympathy for the guy that has someone sight in their rifle and then misses a shot that should have been a slam dunk but flinched as they pulled the trigger.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

KineKilla said:


> Lee Kay in SLC has some people that charge a fee to zero your rifle @
> 100yds. They get pretty dang busy this time of year with all the muzzle loader guys zeroing their adjustable zoom scopes so I'd recommend early on a weekday if at all possible.


+1

I went there (sighted my own gun in) and got right in because I arrived about 20 minutes before opening on Saturday. There were some guys who came later that had to sit and wait for a lane to show up.

Busy time of year for me and all the other procrastinators.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Just bring it down to Gunnies, we'll be happy to bore sight it the night before the hunt. There might be a bit of a wait, though. It gets kind of busy.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Prop your gun up tight with sandbags, crosshairs on the dead center of the target. Shoot 1 shot at the target. Reset the rifle again with the crosshairs dead on the center of the target. Now without moving the gun, adjust the crosshairs over onto the hole of the previous shot. If you want to be X" high in the final adjustment, move the crosshairs directly over the hole by X amount. Fire a 2nd test shot, and it should be right on.
> 
> Personally, anyone that shoots a gun only twice and goes hunting should be slapped, even more so in the case of using a machine to fire the gun for those two shots.
> 
> -DallanC


I have done this a lot with guys that don't believe that I can sight their gun in with one shot. But to be a little high you need to move the cross hairs below the hole.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bowgy said:


> I have done this a lot with guys that don't believe that I can sight their gun in with one shot. But to be a little high you need to move the cross hairs below the hole.


Whoops, good catch. That is correct. The X hairs need to be below the hole by however much you want to be high @ 100 yards.

-DallanC


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Dallan/Bowgy, I like your suggestions and will have to try that Monday at the range, had new scope rings put on and Cabela's bore sighted it, now just need to see how close(or not close) they got it.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> Dallan/Bowgy, I like your suggestions and will have to try that Monday at the range, had new scope rings put on and Cabela's bore sighted it, now just need to see how close(or not close) they got it.


Just a note, it has to be dead still, (such as packed well with sand bags or shooting vise), and no wind with a good clean trigger press. And you can't move the gun at all as you adjust the cross hairs on the scope.

It is fun to do at the start of a shooting session or sight in. Especially for guys that won't believe you when you tell them that you can sight their gun in with one shot. Also that is after a good bore sighting. You have to have a bullet hole on the target some where to adjust to


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

DallanC said:


> Prop your gun up tight with sandbags, crosshairs on the dead center of the target. Shoot 1 shot at the target. Reset the rifle again with the crosshairs dead on the center of the target. Now without moving the gun, adjust the crosshairs over onto the hole of the previous shot. If you want to be X" high in the final adjustment, move the crosshairs directly over the hole by X amount. Fire a 2nd test shot, and it should be right on.
> 
> Personally, anyone that shoots a gun only twice and goes hunting should be slapped, even more so in the case of using a machine to fire the gun for those two shots.
> 
> -DallanC


A) Get Burris Eliminator Scope

B) Shoot Gun Twice

C) Go Hunting


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Lee Kay has a vise. I've used their vise service twice and it was worth every penny. 

Last year I bought my son a new rifle and we shot it before cleaning. The first 4 shots were dead on perfect. The next time we shot the groups started to open up and opened more and more after each session. I finally took it to the vise. 2 shots and the guy asks about the gun, if I had cleaned it. Nope- so he told me to clean it crazy well to remove the packing oils which had crystalized in the barrel after being shot. So I did, took it back and it shot perfect and the same ever since. Those guys were very nice and informative. Might have been the best $20 I spent last year......


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Sighting in a rifle is no big mystery, you can do like stated above or shoot a round at a 1" grid target and see how many inches off you are and adjust the scope accordingly, either way it's the same deal.

But if you can't put one accurate shot on the paper you'll spend the day chasing bullet holes. Any new shooter I help out I do the old tried and true 3 shot group then move the scope if the 3 holes are anywhere closes to each other and there's some indication which way to move it.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I just hire someone to sight mine in for me. That way I can stay inside. There's ,gulp, all kinds of weather out there.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The nice thing about having someone else sight in your rifle is that you now have someone to blame when you miss that shot at a wall hanger.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Shooting is way too fun to have someone else do it, but I'm glad some like to have me do it or at least help them do it, more shooting for me

It is also fun to teach new shooters how to shoot and how to sight in their firearms.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Whoops, wrong thread


-DallanC


----------

